
The wit and wisdom of Dr Johnson is still of benefit to us all - drjohnson
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2018/06/the-wit-and-wisdom-of-dr-johnson-is-still-of-benefit-to-us-all/
======
gweinberg
I think the wit and wisdom of Johnson was pretty much all wit and no wisdom.

